# Red Spoo boy name ideas HELP!



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Do you have a theme in mind? Are you looking for the entire name or just the Call name?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Entire name  no theme really, I wanted something with Red in it or something to do with the color Red since it's his color, but, no Clifford or Ginger or Big Red! lol


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

For Starters - boy's names;
Leroux \l(e)-roux\ is pronounced la-ROO. It is of French origin, and its meaning is "the red-haired one".
Phoenix \pho(e)-nix\, also used as girl's name Phoenix, is of Greek origin, and its meaning is "dark red". The mythical Arabian bird known as the phoenix is a symbol of immortality. 
Radley \r(a)-dley, rad-ley\ is of Old English origin, and its meaning is "meadow of reeds; red meadow".
Redley \r(e)-dley, red-ley\ is of Old English origin, and its meaning is "red meadow".
Rogan \r(o)-gan\ is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "red-headed".
Rohan \ro-han\ is pronounced ro-HAHN. It is of Irish and Sanskrit origin, and its meaning is "red-haired, red; ascending".
Rooney \ro(o)-ney\ is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "red-haired".
Rousseau \ro(us)-seau\ is of Old French origin, and its meaning is "little red-haired one".
Rowan \ro-wan\, also used as girl's name Rowan, is of Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "little red-head".
Shani \sh(a)-ni\, also used as girl's name Shani, is of Hebrew origin, and its meaning is "crimson, red".


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, you're GOOD! :cheer2:
Rogan, Rowan and Rohan are all names we've considered! The irish thing is huge, my hubby was born in Belfast, (we named our daughter Clover)! 
I like Rogan a lot, I just worry it sounds a bit like a cream used to treat men's hair loss!?! :curl-lip:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Crayola Copper
Red Hot Chili
Blaze

Change Rogan to Rogin

Aedan, Aidan - A diminutive form of the name Aed meaning "fire" and would imply "born of fire."
Cormac Mac Airt was probably the most famous of the ancient kings of Ireland.
Faolan, Phelan - Comes from the word faol "wolf."
Hugh - translation of an ancient name Aodh meaning "fire." 
[Red Hugh O'Donnell]
Lorcan - Means "silent" or "fierce" and was probably used as a nickname for a "brave warrior." 
Padraic "paw + drig" - From the Latin patricius "nobly born."
Quinlan - meaning "gently-shaped, athletic."
Tierney "teer + nee" - Meaning "lord, chief" and implies "lord of the household."


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Is this a Dugan son?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, you know Dugan?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I know a lot about ALL the reds out there.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

kinda figured you might... 
we're not planning to show this little guy, he'll just be a pet, possibly get into agility or therapy, not sure, depends on his personality... Dugan's personality is really what I fell in love with, he's a sweetheart!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

How about Rory?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Dh the comedian came up with 'scrappy.' I was thinking of Rooster.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Rory's really cute and I like Rooster too! I hadn't thought of that one! Only thing is it reminds of me of the Musical, "Annie" and the nasty brother of Ms Flanigan! haha

I think we've actually decided on ... *ROGAN*
_Rogan \r(o)-gan\ is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "red-headed"._
it's strong sounding, seems to suit him and I love it's Irish/Gaelic meaning!! 
now, I just need to come up with something clever for his long name!! I thought we could even use the word Rogue in the long name possibly...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

How about Rusty? I like that for a red male. My red female is Gingerbread


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL reg. Rooster. I hadn't thought of that one.

I love Rogan.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love Rogan as well, however don't be surprised if people think you've named him after the comedic celebrity Seth Rogan. 

As for a registered name, how about:
- Arreau's Luck of the Irish
- Arreau's Mummer's Dance
- Arreau's Red Rogue


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love mummer's dance, love that song though the CD is mysteriously missing at the moment. 

On registered names what about doing something that plays off the word red. 
We imported a red dog from england two years ago and his name was resgisted as Red Butler, they called him Gable after clark gable who played Rhett in gone with the wind.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

... or Joe Rogan from fear factor and UFC... oh well...I don't care, I like it! Lol


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

that's a really neat idea! Gable is cool too isn't it?! wow... there's so many great ideas!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I think we've come up with a good idea for registration... 
_Silken's Red Rogue O'Dugan _ 
The *O' *in Ireland means "son of" and I think it works well. Dugan is our pups dad, and I am in love with him, he's the best dog, and I love the name Dugan so it's cool to incorporate him into our name! Kinda like saying Dugan Jr in North America  His call name will still be _Rogan_
mmm, I think this might be a keeper... lol... who knows, I'm famous for changing my mind!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the name you came up with. Really sounds fancy and fits his family line. I am sure you are going to have soooo much fun with that guy. Can't wait to see which you choose and watch him grow!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> I love the name you came up with. Really sounds fancy and fits his family line. I am sure you are going to have soooo much fun with that guy. Can't wait to see which you choose and watch him grow!!


Awe thanks!! I'm so excited, I'm thinking people on here are probably quite tired of me already! lol... it's hard to contain myself. 

I just got an email from my breeder with this picture; This is a 9 month old female out of Dugan x Summer’s last litter Aug. 08. 
...isn't she pretty!! Do you see any of your Ivy in her? this would be Ivy's niece then right? or half niece?


----------



## bkitchen0406 (Aug 4, 2009)

I enjoyed reading this thread. I liked your ideas. I like to name my dogs from characters in books or movies. I like to give them people names. My dogs name is Oliver Twist. It's ok if you don't like it, but it works for me.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

love the name Oliver! I think it's a great name for a Poodle!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Silken's Red Rogue O'Dugan is a perfect name. Rogan is a nice play on Dugan.

A good article on temperament testing puppies; http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2141
A good video;http://www.puppiesanddogsinfo.com/episode-16-puppy-temperament-testing/


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm
Here's the one Lori uses  I'm going to check out the ones you posted! Thanks for the compliment on the name! When you had Rogan in your list of ideas, that solidified it for me!! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

*heather* said:


> Awe thanks!! I'm so excited, I'm thinking people on here are probably quite tired of me already! lol... it's hard to contain myself.
> 
> I just got an email from my breeder with this picture; This is a 9 month old female out of Dugan x Summer’s last litter Aug. 08.
> ...isn't she pretty!! Do you see any of your Ivy in her? this would be Ivy's niece then right? or half niece?



Oh, she is just gorgeous!! I absolutely love her color and her face, just lovely! Yes, that would be Ivy's neice. It's hard to compare their looks right now since Ivy is only 11 weeks old and their faces mature as they grow, but there is definitely the 'family' look in the face. If your male looks like her.. only more of a male face... he is going to be a knockout!


----------

